# Carb bloat/bloated face after refeed?



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

currently cutting, did a couple days refeed (first ever refeed) where I consumed a **** ton of calories and carbs

today my face is all puffy/fat and has lost definition like it was before I started my cut, is this normal? no way could I have got visibly fat after just 2 days of eating a little over maintenance, I assume this is just water retention caused by the sudden increase in carbs and sodium? how long till it goes away? pls tell me this is normal I am kind of panicking a little like I suddenlt got fat again lol


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Water. Every 1g of carbs will add about 4g of water too, may also be exacerbated by a lot of sodium if you had some junk.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah makes sense I did have junk I had a lot of maccy d's (first time in 8 months) so that would have added a lot of sodium, how long do you think the bloat will last? like a couple days?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

you've mistaken what a carb up is.. its not eat anything you want..

anymore than 24 hours is probably to much for most people.. have a look at this 48 hour carb up suggestion from the late steroid guru dan duchaine- i only do the first 24 hours, otherwise i smooth out to much..

Dan Duchaine Keto Carb Up 48 hour.pdf


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

you mean you should only carb up over a 24 hour period? so you get bloated too if you do it for longer than 24 hours?

will read the pdf later


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bert Stare said:


> you mean you should only carb up over a 24 hour period? so you get bloated too if you do it for longer than 24 hours?
> 
> will read the pdf later


you got it.. the object of the carb-up is to FILL the flat muscles.. once they are full, the liver is filled with glycogen.. once thats full.. excess is stored as fat...

an early indication that you've past the optimal carb-up point? you're less veiny/cut... as in you've smoothed over. When done right, and you're lean- your muscles are FULL (you feel like you have a pump, even with no training that day) and you look really lean/good.... once you hit this point.. stop...

after 24 hours of carbing up, you lose your insulin sensitivity.. you secrete to much insulin/store more fat/smooth over....

the other thing that blunts your insulin sensitivity- FATS.. so on a carb up- first 12 hours, keep foods to under 5% fat..and later no more than 10% fat.. its in the pdf..


----------

